# Interesting Obituary - Big Al



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2014)

...and entertaining too!  http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/po...?n=raymond-alan-brownley-big-al&pid=172561140


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2014)

I wish I could have been one of his buddies.  My kind of guy.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

It's hard to imagine, but the world (my part anyway) used to be full of Big Als!   Thanks SB!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

My kinda guy!

Drat...Falcon said it first. I hate when that happens.


----------

